
Miles of Ice Collapsing into the Sea - hunglee2
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2017/05/18/climate/antarctica-ice-melt-climate-change.html?_r=0
======
toomuchtodo
Does anyone read these articles, thinking of the immense forces at work and
how the feedback loop might be beyond repair, and it trivializes everything
going on in your life?

I feel this way, and its part despair, part terror.

~~~
Radim
Hubris!

You presume you can, or even attempt to, "repair" the nature?

What does that even mean?

I commend you for realizing how complex nature is, with its never ending loops
and constant change, and our temporal lot within it. But that is a cause for
awe and celebration, not freezing in terror and despair!

It certainly doesn't "trivialize everything in your life" \-- you're part of
the grand show, nature's "optimization grind" toward maximum entropy.

~~~
TeMPOraL
> _What does that even mean?_

It's actually a pretty simple concept. Humans need particular conditions to
live and flourish. We want to maintain and improve those conditions.

Nature is damn big and complex, but it's not beyond the reach of our
influence.

~~~
Radim
Influence, sure. "Repair", hubris. A cry for a static world that never was and
never will be.

Reminds me of the doomsayers that claim humans will "destroy" the earth :D

Mind you, mine is not a call to "do nothing". On the contrary, I say there's
no reason to be terrified and in despair (unless you really consider the heat
death of the universe as the final outcome). There's lots we can do until then
-- it's an awesome ride! Humans are fabulously ingenious, and life fabulously
resilient.

------
averagewall
Can anyone explain how the market forces of the real estate market would
address this? I assume flood-risk property will become less valuable long
before it actually floods, and insurance will become more expensive or
unobtainable before it floods too. My feeling is that people would have
already moved out before it's actually uninhabitable. Is that not going to
happen? Maybe stragglers will remain because it'll be where the cheapest
housing is?

~~~
subtenante
Markets won't solve anything. We are talking about the see "contaminating"
very large areas of arable land with brackish water, lowering fresh water
supplies and preventing to cultivate a lot of what is currently done.

------
sharkjacobs
Eagerly waiting/hoping for a massive backlash against the scroll hijacking
trend in web design for high production articles like this.

------
grzm
dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14372143](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14372143)

